# More pics from this fall's line



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

This **** is sitting on top of the 1.5 bracelet that I provided for him.

















































This location proved to be a hot spot. When I pulled my traps the whole area looked like one big catch circle.









Coyote on slidewire taken from a dirthole.

































**** on a slidewire. Notice post set in bottom of pic. Same location as the coyote on the slidewire.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW 

It is crazy how some of them look so content, while others are soo ****** off. Great pics!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Those are GREAT! Keep them coming.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

ND Trapper rocks :rock:


----------



## BlueDuck (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like your having a good year..... Congrats.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

great pictures

i have a question, what is a slide wire?
what is the purpose?
whats it made from?

sorry if this is a dumb question


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

rifle6 said:


> sorry if this is a dumb question


Not at all.

A slidewire is a length of cable with a one way sliding lock on it and you attatch your trap chain to the sliding lock. Both ends of the slidewire will usualy have an adjustable loop to run your rebar stake through or you can use a disposable anchor or you can tie off with wire. Stake the end of the slidewire where you want the animal to end up and then stake the the other end where you make your set. You can make your set and stake that end first if you want. Just make sure that your cable is taunt and that you dont have the cable backwards. The slidewires that I make are made out of 7x7 1/8 aircraft cable for land trapping and 7x7 3/32 for water trapping. I also use the L locks.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

do you have to bury the slide wire?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

rifle6 said:


> do you have to bury the slide wire?


No. The only part of the cable that I do bury is right at the trap and then about 3 or 4 inches outside of the set. In the coyote pic if you look close you can see the slidewire. I treat my slidewires with logwood dye. After I get done dying my traps I throw my slidewires into the logwood dye for a few days and they come out a nice dark color which is hard to see if you dont know its there. I plan on using more slidewires/slidecables next year. They let you set up those hot spots that are out in the open that you usually would not set because of theft.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

So the slide wire is basically to get the animal away from the set area so it is not disturbed, right.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> So the slide wire is basically to get the animal away from the set area so it is not disturbed, right.


Right. It also gets the animal out of sight from rubber neckers which is the main reason why I use them. They also work great for drowning ****.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

is this something you invented?
it is a great idea, all the benefits of drags without the drawbacks.

are the L locks like mini cams on my snares?

thanks


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

rifle6 said:


> is this something you invented?


I wish. Slidewires have been around for a long time and are mostly used for water trapping but have proven to be an asset to the land trapper as well. The L locks are not like the cam locks. Most trap supply companies sale slidewires, slidecables, drowners which are other names for them. I prefer to make my own so that I can have different lengths for different situations. I have sold some on ebay that were for water trapping awhile back. I make those out of 7x7 or 1x19 3/32 cable as the larger 1/8 cable is not needed for water trapping.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

ND trapper- what size traps do you use for coyotes? Thanks


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I must be getting soft. I feel bad for that one scared looking fox.

Guess I wouldn't make much of a trapper. I like my game to be already dead when I walk up to them.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

use connibears then thats why i like them i dontlike dispatching animals but ot doesnt bother me a lot


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

bobcatbo said:


> ND trapper- what size traps do you use for coyotes? Thanks


Bridger 1.65 with #2 springs if there's a good chance of catching fox and ****. If it's mostly coyote area I like the #2 and #3.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

the coyote in pic 5. 
that has to be the best looking yote i have ever seen.

our desert dogs don't even come close, some in the higher mountains are bigger and look good but not that good!

nice pictures too. 

i am going to rig a slide cable on a few sets this weekend.

i am pulling part of my line (5 traps), going to another location, all i'm getting and seeing sign of are great big yellow cats. i had another one (or the same one) today. it pulled out as i crested a hill all i saw was blurry yellow fur hauling butt.

i wish we could trap and keep cougars, i'm a dumb expert!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

WOW ND you are having a great season, those are some great pics. What made that big hole? I have got a really nice yote and a nice ****. I was seeing tons of sign before and during season. Then about three weeks ago I stopped seeing any sign. No tracks, sprung or worked sets, or anything. We even had a good snow around 5 inches and only saw a couple sets of yote tracks. Any advice I haven't a clue what happened.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

rifle6 said:


> the coyote in pic 5.
> that has to be the best looking yote i have ever seen.
> nice pictures too.


Thanks. I have some nice coyotes in my area and I also have some not so nice coyotes. The bigger ones like in that pic are bringing me $40. The average ones are going for $15 to $20. All fur is put up.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> What made that big hole?


Badger.



CoyoteBlitz said:


> We even had a good snow around 5 inches and only saw a couple sets of yote tracks. Any advice I haven't a clue what happened


Did that snow come about 3 weeks ago? From my own personal experience it seems that when it snows the coyotes head for the thicker brush (cattails, soilbank, woods, ect...). The snow pushes the coyotes natural food such as rabbits into the thicker brush for protection from mother nature and the coyotes follow. If snares are legal in your state you can go into this brush and locate coyote trails and set them up with snares. If you have enough snares out when the next winter storm rolls through you better be ready because it will most likely be a long night in the fur shed.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

The snow came about a week ago. I got some snares going into some woods/thickets. One is one we own, the other is a neighbors but I already deer hunt it and don't want to bug him too much(he's a kinda cranky old guy I was very surprised he let me deer hunt it).


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Are the L locks that you use are the same as the locks made of angle iron that are used on snares?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Yep.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Is the trap on the right partf the leg in the 7th pic, it looks a little high up.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> ...it looks a little high up.


It's not just a little high up, it's way up there. Most catches are on the foot but you get a few that catch up high. #3 bridger 4 coil OS with shock spring and four swivels. Zero leg damage on that coyote. Extra swivels is the best insurance a trapper can buy IMO.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I figured out my problem; a **** dog we got about a month ago.


----------

